# Optischer Ausgang auf 3,5mm?



## PCIT (29. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir einen neuen TV gegönnt, einziger Nachteil, er hat keinen Kopfhöreranschluss., sondern nur einen optischen Ausgang (optical digital audio steht drauf)
Ich bin allerdings im Besitz zweier guter Bluetooth-Lautsprecher von Harman/Kardon und diese haben auch einen 3,5mm Steckplatz. An meinen alten TV konnte ich die einfach anschließen, das Kabel wurde dann eben  gesplittet und das hat hervorragend funktioniert und ich würde die beiden Lautsprecher gerne weiterhin verwenden...

Jetzt dachte ich daran, das Signal irgendwie umzuwandeln und habe gesehen, dass es da allerlei Konverter gibt und ich würde mal gerne wissen wollen ob mein Unterfangen gelingt:

Wenn ich mir z.B. diesen Konverter hier kaufe Ligawo (R) Digital zu Analog Konverter + 3,5mm Klinke: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor, dann noch ein kurzes optisches Kabel AmazonBasics Toslink Optisches Digital-Audiokabel: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Diese Kabel kommt dann vom TV an den Konverter und der wandelt das auf 3,5mm Klinke um. Da kommt wiederrum das Splitterkabel hin und das geht dann schließlich in den Klinkenanschluss der beiden Lautsprecher.  Wird das so funktionieren? Und muss man da mit eventuellen Soundverzögerungen rechnen?


----------



## Herbststurm (29. Juli 2017)

die Ding ist zwar teuer aber müsste auch gut gehen, hab von der Firma auch einige Adapter.  

http://www.lindy.de/Audiokonverter-Digital-zu-Analog.htm?websale8=ld0101&pi=70408


----------



## niklasschaefer (29. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
Ja das bei neuen Tvs mittlerweile üblich gibt aber durchaus noch Geräte mit! Den Adapter kann ich dir ans Herz legen gibt es aber auch auf ebay/amazon günstiger. Habe ich vor ein Paar Jahren selbst auch noch genutzt. Musst nur schauen das du einen sauberen Potentialausgleich zwischen beiden Geräten hast sonst ist im Hintergrund immer das 50Hz Brummen zuhören. 

Verzögerungen wirst du haben werden im Millisekunden bereich sein meist 2-10ms je nach adapter Qualität und verbautem Chip.
Habe bei meinem Adapter damals keine nenneswerten gehabt.

Edit: Was mir noch einfällt manche Fernseher unterstützen nur Oneway-Ton sobald Kabel optisch angeschlossen sind lassen deaktivieren sich die internen Lautpsrecher! Weiß nicht ob das gewünscht ist.

Gruß Niklas


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juli 2017)

Ich benutze den um vom TV auf die Anlage zu gehen. Da ist auch der verbaute DAC halbwegs in Ordnung.
FiiO Taishan D03K Digital Analog Wandler mit optischem Toslink und Koaxial Eingang | Stero Cinch und 3,5mm Buchsen Ausgang: Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi

Was du da mit "3,5mm splitten" erzählst klingt eh sehr nach Cinch-Anschluss.


----------

